# New to Texas - looking to head offshore.



## Aussie357 (May 18, 2012)

Hi all,
Just wanted to throw my hat in the ring and meet a few local fishos in my new area.
My name is Chad, and I have an extensive sport fishing history. I have been a pro guide/deckhand all over the world for 20 years (until 2 years ago) including New Zealand (fresh and salt), 10 years on the Australian SE Qld coast & GBR (marlin), Mexico, 9 years northern B.C, Canada (salmon, halibut, lings etc.)
I've also fished recreationally in Florida, so familiar with reds, trout, tarpon etc.
I am looking to meet some reasonably serious local fishos and get back into the scene. I can rig virtually any tackle/baits and have lots of tournament experience. 
I'm having serious withdrawals, so need to get back on the ocean.
Not necessarily looking to pay for full blown charters, but have a little dispensible cash and am willing to drive a couple of hours to get to a dock.
I work in the fine wine industry now (for an old fishing client) so am available most weekends and can be a little flexible on Mondays and Fridays too. 
Interested in anything big - tuna, marlin, swords....... or hitting the reefs for snapper, AJ's, grouper etc.
Look forward to getting a reply or two - fingers crossed!
Hit me up here or feel free to email me at [email protected]
Cheers!


----------



## Aussie357 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry - forgot to mention that I'm in Houston, but willing to travel.
Cheers!


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

email sent.


----------

